# Nie umiem zainstalować firefoksa...

## stephen137

 :Embarassed:  Witam wszystkich! (jestem nowy:)

Zainstalowałem sobie dzisiaj Gentoo bo tak mnie przyciąga ta legenda szybkości... Cały czas siedzę na Debianie i muszę przyznać ze że to dwa różne światy..

Przez instalacje przebrnąłem bezboleśnie, zainstalowałem xorga i fluxboxa po czym oczywiście... firefox w następnej kolejności  :Very Happy: 

A tu proszę takie coś. Siedzę nad tym już 5 godzin i nie wiem co zrobić:/

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 45) x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1 to /

 * gtk+-2.12.5.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking gtk+-2.12.5.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   gtk+-2.12.5-r1.ebuild, line   54:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "cairo needs the X flag set"

 *  The die message:

 *   cairo needs the X flag set

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1:

 * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   gtk+-2.12.5-r1.ebuild, line   54:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "cairo needs the X flag set"

 *  The die message:

 *   cairo needs the X flag set

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

Moje flagi to:

```
USE="X gtk alsa acpi -qt3 -qt4 -kde -gnome"
```

Myśle że to wystarczy jak nie to proszę o pomoc. To mój pierwszy raz  :Embarassed: 

---Edytowane przez moderatora:

Poprawione błędy w tytule wątku.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## one_and_only

 *stephen137 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  * Please re-emerge x11-libs/cairo with the X USE flag set
> ...

 

Zapewnę flagę X ustawiłeś już po instalacji cairo, przeemerguj go:

```
emerge -av1 cairo
```

----------

## stephen137

Tak masz racje ustawiłem flagę X po instalacji:]

Zrobiłem tak jak napisałeś i coś jakby się ruszyło tzn. System mielił trochę dłużej, doszedł do do konfigurowania i nagle wyskakuje to: 

```
*** Can't link to Pango. Pango is required to build

*** GTK+. For more information see http://www.pango.org

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/config.log

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.12.5-r1.ebuild, line  109:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with

out-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gd

ktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/

temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   gtk+-2.12.5-r1.ebuild, line  109:  Called econf '--disable-gtk-doc' '--with

out-libjpeg' '--without-libtiff' '--disable-xinerama' '--with-libpng' '--with-gd

ktarget=x11' '--with-xinput'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  638:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rele

vant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/

temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *stephen137 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> !!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:
> 
> ...

 

Pokaż przydatny fragment tego pliku.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## argasek

Zainstalowałeś pakiet pango?

----------

## Arfrever

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Zainstalowałeś pakiet pango?

 

GTK+ ma zależność od Pango.

W tym wypadku Pango lub jedna z jego zależności jest prawdopodobnie zepsuta.

Proponuję pokazać całość "/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.5-r1/work/gtk+-2.12.5/config.log". Zbędne fragmenty mogę usunąć.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## stephen137

No to tak:

Próba instalacji pango kończy się tak jak poprzednio:/

A logi z tej próby mam tu:]

```

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.4/work/pango-1.18.4/modules'

Writing a pango.modules file to use with tests/examples.

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.4/work/pango-1.18.4/pango/.libs/lt-pango-querymodules: error while loading shared libraries: libexpat.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [pango.modules] Error 127

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.4/work/pango-1.18.4/modules'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.4/work/pango-1.18.4/modules'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.4/work/pango-1.18.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: x11-libs/pango-1.18.4 failed.

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m       ebuild.sh, line 1383:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   gnome2.eclass, line   71:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m      emake || die "compile failure"

 [31;01m*[0m  The die message:

 [31;01m*[0m   compile failure

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 [31;01m*[0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pango-1.18.4/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m 

```

----------

## one_and_only

libexpat.so.0 którego brakuje jest zapewne dowiązaniem symbolicznym do jakiejś konkretnej wersji, która znajduje się w /usr/lib. Sprawdź czy są tam jakieś pliki zaczynające się na libexpat*. Sama biblioteka znajduje się w dev-libs/expat. Generalnie sugerowałbym przebudowanie właśnie tego pakietu:

```
 emerge -av1 dev-libs/expat 
```

BTW, jeśli przebudowujesz któryś z pakietów, który nie jest dla Ciebie istoty w sensie samego pakietu, ale występuje on w systemie jako zależność (tak jak pango, które jest zależnością chyba gtk+) emerguj je z opcją -1, tak aby nie dodawać go do worlda.

----------

## dziadu

Tak się wtrącę, widzę, że używasz gcc-color or smth like this. Nie wiem jak to działa teraz, kiedyś to potrafiło rozwalić kompilację, może po prostu pozbądź się tego... chyba nie jest to tak istotne dla Ciebie, chyba że spędzasz czas na oglądaniu jak literki jeżdżę z dołu na górę w trakcie kompilacji ;-]

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> libexpat.so.0 którego brakuje jest zapewne dowiązaniem symbolicznym do jakiejś konkretnej wersji, która znajduje się w /usr/lib. Sprawdź czy są tam jakieś pliki zaczynające się na libexpat*. Sama biblioteka znajduje się w dev-libs/expat. Generalnie sugerowałbym przebudowanie właśnie tego pakietu:
> 
> ```
>  emerge -av1 dev-libs/expat 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja bym proponował wpierw

```
revdep-rebuild
```

Jeśli już kłopoty z expatem to właśnie nowa biblioteka, i pakiety które próbują do starej się odwołać.

----------

## Arfrever

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Tak się wtrącę, widzę, że używasz gcc-color

 

Nie używa. Tam widać wynik działania eerror().

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## SlashBeast

Raczej expata to ma już nowego ale stare aplikacje linukją się do starej wersji, revdep-rebuild odpal.

----------

## one_and_only

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> Ja bym proponował wpierw
> 
> ```
> revdep-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

True, nie zastanowiłem się do końca. Podobne wnioski można wyciągnąć z lektury tego wątku. Odnoszę wrażenie, że stephen137 również powinien na ten wątek trafić, gdyby odczytał komunikat o błędzie i skorzystał z google...

----------

